# Ipad2 email issues



## Mick Miner (Jan 18, 2012)

I have tried to setup my email and am having issues with the passwords changing. I have a yahoo account and when I put in the email address and then the password, it appears to accept it. After exiting the settings, I return to see that the email password is two characters longer. I have a gmail account, and a private network for my work. All of these accounts receive emails, non of them will send however. All email accounts work on my laptops and my droid phine, just not on the ipad2, what am I missing? Help. Thanks, Mick.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

dont worry about the emails password being longer - it is just a security thing to prevent someone from seeing the length of your password. 


as far as sending emails - see if the following is of any help

iOS: Unable to send or receive email


----------



## Mick Miner (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay, I turned off the wifi. Now it states that there is no relaying. I guess that means the iPad cannot send out anything but gmail? But even the gmail won't go out. Maybe I need to go to the apple store and have them help me. Thanks for the effort though, see ya.


----------

